# Vet has given me human paracetamol for my dog



## Lindsey jac (Sep 6, 2019)

my local vet as ran out of dog paracetamol and given me human paracetamol suspension 5 ml. To be taken twice daily at 2.5ml doses. I am a bit hesitate to use it. I did tell her this she said it’s fine. Still a little concerned. So is all paracetamol really the same. Surely they wouldn’t give it to me if they had concerns. The gentleman before me was given it as well for his dog.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

It will be fine if your vet prescribed it, they have studied for many years at university and kind of know what they doing.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Calpol is often given to dogs.. As long as you are advised the correct dose then there is nothing to worry about. 

It can sometimes work out cheaper too. 

Many owners here have given their dogs Calpol as advised by the vet and it has done wonders.


----------



## Lindsey jac (Sep 6, 2019)

Thanks we still worry about our fur babies x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

My dog was sent home with Calpol after surgery, it's fine but not the sugar free version as it contains Xylitol, a sweetener that is extremely toxic to dogs.
ETA - no Xylitol in Calpol, my mistake !


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Lindsey jac said:


> my local vet as ran out of dog paracetamol and given me human paracetamol suspension 5 ml. To be taken twice daily at 2.5ml doses. I am a bit hesitate to use it. I did tell her this she said it's fine. Still a little concerned. So is all paracetamol really the same. Surely they wouldn't give it to me if they had concerns. The gentleman before me was given it as well for his dog.


 As long as you _stick to the dose prescribed by the vet _for your dog, no problem. My cat has Piriton daily and a vet recently suggested that ''Aspirin would be as good as, and cheaper than'' something else he could prescribe for another condition.
**However, Paracetomol is a definite *NO* for *cats* and I recall a few years back the RSPCA prosecuted a woman who gave her cat Paracetomol which caused its death . . . she had done it without consulting a vet when it had a sore leg and was limping.**


----------



## Lindsey jac (Sep 6, 2019)

THanks they gave it me in a bottle with syringe and dosage instructions. She’s had her 1st dose and sleeping now x


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Due to an issue getting Pardale from the manufacturer, one of my dogs is now on paracetamol. She has the 500mg tablets and oral suspension, both of which are exactly the same as the human stuff so, to save the pennies, i'll be buying it myself in future rather than pay what the vet charges, until Pardale is available again.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I wonder why you would think your vet would prescribe something that is dangerous to your dog and why people on a forum would know better than the vet.


----------

